# f250 brake shoe anchor bolts/pins



## matzke3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Im working on a 94 f250 for a customer that is a rust bucket. The rear brake shoes and cables need replacing but the nuts for the pins and rusted round. I had to cut one off to replace the wheel cylinder and both sides need auto adjust cables. I cannot find this bolt anywhere in the aftermarket and the dealer is on a national backorder with an eta of Dec 3. Does anyone know where I can get these? They are the sholder type bolt that is splined through the backing plate and nutted on the backside. The parking brake arm is pinned here and so are the auto adjust cables. They also serve as the top return anchor for the shoes. As always the customer is screamin for it and any help is appreciated. 
-Matz-


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

so u need the bolts for the wheel cylinder?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

and auto adjust cables


----------



## matzke3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Neither. The cables come in the adjusted kit and the bolts a plain 5/16 coarse thread. I need the pin/ bolt above the wheel cylinder.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

sounds like your talking about the pivot bolt that the E brake bracket swings on directly above the wheel cylinder. 

if so - i'd call up ford. that isn't something that comes with a brake hardware kit. i doubt autozone would have it, but you never know... maybe it's one of those dorman or HELP speciality products?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

we cut up alot of those trucks let me look around


----------



## tyler886 (Mar 8, 2008)

You dont necessarily need to use that anchor pin. Ive used 1/4" diameter bolts and theyve worked just fine in the past. On customers trucks and a couple of mine. If the customers in that much of a rush, stick a bolt and nut in it for now and have them come back for the OEM anchor pin.

-Tyler


----------



## matzke3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I picked up some shouldered bolts tonight that I think will work if I drill the back plate. Yes These are the bolts that hold the e brake arm.


----------

